# Does FreeBSD Install on Ryzen



## d351r3d (Jul 29, 2021)

I have a newer Ryzen laptop and I'd like to know if FreeBSD has any issues running on new Ryzen processors. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks for actually having a forum.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 30, 2021)

d351r3d said:


> I'd like to know if FreeBSD has any issues running on new Ryzen processors.


That shouldn't be an issue. You can easily check by simply booting the install media and choose the "Shell" option. Then you can have a look at dmesg(8) for example to see everything that was detected during boot. You can try this without doing the actual install.


----------



## hardworkingnewbie (Jul 30, 2021)

Works fine for me with no issues.


----------



## scottro (Jul 30, 2021)

Same here. T495 with Ryzen 7. No issues running FreeBSD. Note that wireless is slower on FreeBSD than it is on Linux, but otherwise, everything should work fine. You will want, if using X, to install the drm-kmod package.


----------



## d351r3d (Jul 30, 2021)

Does FreeBSD install with a DM or do I have to manually install XFCE or something?


----------



## Tieks (Jul 30, 2021)

[USER=68904 said:
			
		

> d351r3d[/USER]]Does FreeBSD install with a DM



No, you will have to do that yourself. Start with Xorg (package or port), then install the window manager of your choice.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 30, 2021)

d351r3d said:


> Does FreeBSD install with a DM


Only the OS installs by default, nothing else. Everything else will need to be added and configured yourself. 

Make sure to read: FreeBSD Handbook


----------



## Geezer (Jul 31, 2021)

d351r3d said:


> Does FreeBSD install with a DM or do I have to manually install XFCE or something?



xcfe is a DE. You have a grand choice of DEs, but not too many DMs.


----------



## scottro (Jul 31, 2021)

If you're not familiar with it, (you may have just typoed), DE refers to a desktop environment, xfce being one of the lighter ones, there are many others like Gnome, KDE, and so on. WM refers to window managers, like dwm and openbox. The difference is that DE's often have their own tools to set up printing, networking, etc, whereas with a  WM, you usually have to set up such things yourself. It's a matter of preference, many of us like the added flexibility and lightness of a WM when compared to a DE.


----------

